# What to do with the dog



## NewDakHunter (Aug 31, 2005)

Going goose hunting this weekend and don't really know what to do with the dog. I don't really want to buy one of those doggie blinds for 75 bucks and pretty sure she won't be able to sit still in the blind with me. Just wondering if you guys have any advice.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Buy an electronic collar and teache her to obey you will be much happier and so will your buddies that you hunt with, there is nothing worse than a dog that does not listen to it's master!! A well trained dog will stay on a sit for as long as the master tells it to. Work on the obedience training I all ways tell everyone who is getting a puppy that it is the best place to start if you want a great hunting dog, the rewards are worth the extra work of the obedience training. Good Luck hunting


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

We have a camo vest for the dog and he is trained to lay next to the blind...and bring all of the banded birds back to my blind. :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Tough call, but if you're hunting with a group I recommend you leave the dog in the truck or at home and work on training for next year. There are so few days to hunt that you don't want to impact a hunt with a restless dog. Or take the dog out hunting when you're alone and train "OJT" style.

Good luck


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

My dog sits in the blind with me...it takes a little bit of training but start with ehr tonight. I taught ehr kennel...she caught on after a few pats on my thighs and so good praise.

it worked for me.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

If you have a final approach blind the dog can lay behind the back rest and have plenty of room. Just make sure that the dog is heading out of the opposite side that you shoulder your gun on. Works great just train her to lay down in there at home. Plenty of room I have a 95# lab that has all the room she needs. Also when it gets late season and cold out you will like the extra heat.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

dieseldog said:


> If you have a final approach blind the dog can lay behind the back rest and have plenty of room. Just make sure that the dog is heading out of the opposite side that you shoulder your gun on. Works great just train her to lay down in there at home. Plenty of room I have a 95# lab that has all the room she needs. Also when it gets late season and cold out you will like the extra heat.


Which FA blind are you referring too as my Lab (Chunk) is well over a 100# and big and I am no slouch myself


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

i have a finisher and she lays at my side right next to me.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

northdakotakid said:


> i have a finisher and she lays at my side right next to me.


Is that in the blind or on the outside?

Thanks!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I believe Dieseldog has a Pro Guide. You killin anything up there diesel???


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The safest way for your dog and you is to have them in there own blind either beside you or behind you. We had four dogs in the field with us all last week ( I know thats alot) but they never broke one time and we had mallards and geese landing in the spread.. As long as there are tucked back in there blind and still they are not a problem, and we never lost a bird all week either..


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Try one of these dog blinds for next year. We have 2, they work great and there only $30.00 www.sportpet.net My one dog is 90 lbs and has plenty of room.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

In it...but be ready ot get muddy. She hasn't learned to wipe her feet.............


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

We use Finishers and our dogs each lay down inside on our left sides (we both shoot right handed). Mine's 80 lb and he fits fine, plus on those really cold mornings, he's not bad for helping keep the blind warm! It takes some training, best started at home. Mine starts shaking when he hears the geese, but he stays put until I sit up. We're still using a short leash (24") looped around the back of the frame. We'll stop that when we're sure they're steady, but until then, you don't want them heading out during the shooting.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Dblklk is right i have a Pro Guide. Plenty of room dog is big and I am even bigger. seems to work good. Now that the dog is used to it, if I have my blind set up for any reason in the yard or the garage, she will just go into it and lay down and won't leave cuz she thinks she might miss something. Not shooting much up here DBLKLK. No new birds at all yet and still trying to get harvest done so i can come to TL for a weekend. How bout you guys? GG tell you that we blew the motor on the new combine? Well talk to you later.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shu said:


> Tough call, but if you're hunting with a group I recommend you leave the dog in the truck or at home and work on training for next year. There are so few days to hunt that you don't want to impact a hunt with a restless dog.


I agree with Shu. Your dog needs to get comfortable with a blind before he/she will be able to perform well in the field. Otherwise your whole time will be spent trying to fight the dog rather than hunting.

My .02


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

I have a shorthair that used to sit in the blind with me (Top Gun) and had enough room. Got sick of the farts and whinning so I let sit outside the blind this year and has worked so far. Broke once on birds before the shot, but after a little 'chat' has not done it since and seems to enjoy being out so she can see. Doesn't seem to affect birds while decoying and it is nice to have my blind back with all the extra room.


----------



## NewDakHunter (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks guys, you were lots of help. We'll see how she does this weekend. She is a small lab, so I might try to have her sit in the blind with me.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

So what happened. How did the dog like it?


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Go with the dog blind. It is well worth the money and the dog will enjoy the hunt more being able to watch. It should only take a few days of training in the back yard before the dog gets the idea.


----------

